# I couldn't help it..



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

My cousins girlfriend has a Cockatiel, well she tried and tried to tame him but had no such luck - so now she's said I can have him and she's going to get a tame Cockatiel.

His name is Ben, no idea of age or anything.. he's a normal grey. I couldn't say NO, I just felt so bad.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Of course you couldn't say no, what a little cutie. Hopefully you will be able to tame him a little bit.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lol....sucker!! lol just kidding....he is a cutie.....i also hope u can get him a bit tame...u just wanted to get even on number of tiels with me didnt u!!!  welcome to the flock Ben!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I was going to give Squeak away, but I'm gonna give him to my Cousins girlfriend so the 'tame 'tiel' she'll be getting has a mate. Ben will be easy as to tame, I can put my hand in there without him freaking out, and he'll eat seed out of my hand, so I guess that's a start?

See how we go anyways, I can't bring him here, I have 7 (plus another when I get her) already, and we live in a Unit.. it's far too small for so many birds. I have Cookie there too (she gave me her too) so I'll be taking Cookie and Ben when I move into a bigger place so I can have them all in my room.

LOL Kim, we still have the same amount I think.. WAIT..

Mali, Tilly, Theo, Jasper, Charlie, Twix, and the new 'tiel and Ben. Yeah I have 8, I'm giving Squeak to my cousins girlfriend, otherwise I'd have one more then you.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

good!! id hate to have to get another tiel!!! lol....oh thats awesome progress already....he should be easy then...u must have the magic tiel touch!! u better get moving!! with all those birds...and the hundred potential birds u could own...ur definately going to need a bigger place!!


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Solace! ur not allowed to tell kim if you get anymore birds! We're getting crowded here and she's not even here yet
Mikey


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

hey kim i,m getting 3 more tiels lol and the mbs bug bites again


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Ben is VERY handsome. He doesn't look so wild!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I promise I won't Mikey. 

Nah he doesn't Sue. That's the thing, when you have a 4 and 7 year old sticking their hands in the cage all the time, it's not surprising that he isn't tame.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lmao oh please like i need help wanting more birds...but dont worry i know we are at limit till i get back  no wonder she couldn't tame him!! im sure most kids are pretty scary to birds....i know poor little mikey doesn't like my niece who absolutely adores him....they dont have that ability to think about whats right for the bird.....he struggles to get to me when she has him....its so hard cause i know he is uncomfy but she loves him so much and its not her fault...she's only 4 and doesnt understand u have to be careful when holding a bird so they feel stable and safe


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

He is gorgeous I see why you could not help it


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

kimmikefids said:


> lmao oh please like i need help wanting more birds...but dont worry i know we are at limit till i get back  no wonder she couldn't tame him!! im sure most kids are pretty scary to birds....i know poor little mikey doesn't like my niece who absolutely adores him....they dont have that ability to think about whats right for the bird.....he struggles to get to me when she has him....its so hard cause i know he is uncomfy but she loves him so much and its not her fault...she's only 4 and doesnt understand u have to be careful when holding a bird so they feel stable and safe


That's exactly right Kim.. hit the nail right on the head. 

Kids are kids, not that there's any excuse but they are and will try and fiddle around with them, no matter the age, still parent(s) should be really careful when it comes to kids with any sort of bird, but especially 'tiels since they are scared crapless of anything that goes near them (if they have never been handled) which makes it harder for them to gain peoples trust. 

My little brothers get in trouble if I catch them anywhere near my birds, as much as they love them, and the 'tiels have no problems with them, it's still a bit risky even them putting their hands in there, because if they get bitten which of course can happen then they'll soon know it, or if they put their hands in and one escapes. It's just not really the best idea, well not for little kids anyways in my opinion to be near 'tiels.

AND thank you Spike!


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

*sigh*
What are we meant to do with you!?
Unlike me....I only have 2 tiels and that is all i am getting!! I am intirely strict with myself. Unless Minty is a girl...Then I can get another!! YAY!!! LOL
No I am probably gonna convince myself minty is a girl lol
Ben is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL. I thought I'd only stick with what I have, but like I said, I couldn't say no. 

I hope Minty is a girl!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Who could blame you Solace! You're getting a very handsome boy and he will have a better life with you. I think you have the ability to appreciate a bird for what he is rather than be disappointed by what he's not.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Of course you couldn't say no! No one here could. Good luck with him.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm not sure what's happening with Ben now.  

My Cousin broke up with his girlfriend, he's taken off and is staying with his mum, and his girlfriend has left and no one knows where she is. So the birds are sitting at the house, haven't been fed or anything. I'm hoping Ben and Cookie are even still alive - I can't even get there to see cause I'd need a car, but I don't drive. 

UGH!! I'm so upset and peed off at the moment. I'll let you's know what happens though, but at the moment I'm down to 8 'tiels until I know what happens with Ben and I might lose him and the Budgie the way things are going. It's a huge big mess as you could probably imagine. -Sigh-


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

awww no!!!! poor cookie and ben  and u!!! ur not having a good time of it with new tiels!!! i hope she turns up again to let u have them so they stay safe!!! how worrying for u!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm so worried now..  she hasn't been home for 2 days, they have the 2 birds, a dog and a little puppy Jake, who's about 10 weeks old now. 

None of them have been fed for 2 days, I'm seriously considering walking there I don't give a crap but I don't know exactly how to get there. I'd hate for them to die..


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Does your cousin drive? Surely He cares if they live or die! Maybe he could take you there. Doesn't anyone else in your family care? I imagine someone would help you. Wouldn't they?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

He can drive, but he won't go back to that house! GR. I'm hoping that once there's an all clear that his girlfriend (well ex) is not there he might go back, because that's the ONLY reason why he won't go back there (to the house) because of her. 

No one else in my family drives, we've got no car, I could go there but then I'd probably be risking running into *her* if she decided to go back to the house, we have no idea if she will or not, all we know at the moment is that she's taken off somewhere, we've been trying to ring the house phone every day a couple of times but no one ever answers.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't see what the problem is about running into her. If your cousin has the key and you can find any way to go there I would go. If as you say no one is there to care for the animals they may all be starving by now. I don't see how anyone could hold that against you...even her. Somebody needs to do something.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

for the safety of the bird i would go over no matter what even if i would run into her


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

allthough you could call the local police and explain the situation and ask for an officer to meet you there i no they do that here


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Well... if I run into her she'll most likely hit me, we (my mum and me) had a huge fight with her when she came and picked my baby cousin up from here. 

They are probably starving I told my mum to ask him today when he gets home from work when he's going to go feed them, because it's about time someone goes there.

Or I could do what Allen said. But they might not let me since I don't live on the property.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh wow what a difficult predicament...does ur cousin live there normally? the police might let him tell them u can go in or something like that....or maybe ring the rspca and tell them there are animals that havent been fed and the house has been deserted


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

That is a very big problem. Birds don't live long without food.. they don't live long at all. The dogs have a chance of lasting for a while. The dogs' problem is possibly dying from dehydration. Just like allen said, call the cops and have an officer attend you to the apartment. Have your cousin go as well since he has the key (i think). If there is a physical problem that occurs, the officer can restrain her and take her into custody. 
This is something that needs to be acted on immediately. It is a very severe problem.
I wish you the best of luck.

You could also try what kimmikefids said and have animal cops go in and take the animals.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

If my Cousin's not going to go over there today/tonight then I'll call the RSPCA and report them. As much as I'd hate to do it to my Cousin, but if they're gonna **** off and leave the animals there and not feed them, then it leaves me with no choice.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i no family means alot to all of us but we also have to watch out for the animals as well


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

im sure u will do what u have to...i understand it isnt a clean break up but its totally selfish of them to leave the animals in danger....i guess i find it weasy to rationalise cause im not related but at the end of the day if they arent caring for the animals and u know they are in danger...u have to do something.....if u need to...tell ur cousin if he doesnt take u to the house to get them or at elast feed them u will have to call someone...he needs to look beyond his own problems to see what could happen.....i hope it gets resolved an easier way tho!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Everyone's fine. Thank god. (I mean the birds, the dog and puppy)


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh good!!! im glad to hear it...are u still getting them?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm not sure. 

My Cousin's taken his name off of the lease now, so it's in his ex's name, and she can't afford to live there by herself and she hasn't even gone back yet so I doubt she'll go back at all which means, unless he finds a place where he can keep them until we move, he'll have to sell them asap before he starts moving all of his stuff out of the house.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh man.....that sux!!!! if only i were closer!!!!!


----------

